# Need Help Again! Merc '78-'81 40hp (402?) broke throttle Cam Actuator



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Well, I spent ALL DAY yesterday surfing & calling just about everywhere, looking for a throttle Cam Actuator.
DOES ANYBODY HAVE, or KNOW WHERE I CAN FIND A 'BASKET CASE' MOTOR, FOR PARTS?

Part number 95047 or 44404. The PLASTIC part originally sold for $7.50. Butch said that he found one out there, for $120!!!
I just replaced ALL of the wires & electrical components ($450 ) so I don't really wanna buy a NEW motor, yet!
Thanks,,, for ANY TIPS.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

did you do a google search for used outboard parts. around my area I see boat/motor combo,s been siting for years sinking in the dirt.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Found one for $65... http://www.marinepowerservice.com/B...Num/1040200/Doc_Part_nbr/90627/pickyear/1982/


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Another place you could look for used... http://crisfield.com/gold/store/Mercury bone yard/


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Lewis said:


> Another place you could look for used... http://crisfield.com/gold/store/Mercury bone yard/


THANKS GUYS,,,, Lewis,,, Sorry It took so long to get back to ya,,,,,
This Bone Yard site is awesome,,, I just wish it had a 'SEARCH' box???

I ended up traveling about 100 miles searching for the correct part,,, & 2 days on the net!
One repair shop said that they had the exact motor & part for me, so away I went.
Yep, there it sat on a saw-horse,,, the exact 79' 402! 
BUT then he said that he wouldn't take the part off of the motor. He wanted me to buy the whole damn motor for parts,,, for $200 bucks! Talk about tick'n a person off! 
AND I was riding my WING I couldn't take the whole motor home if I DID buy it! ANOTHER WASTED TRIP!&^%$#!

SO,,, FYI,,, I stopped on my way home to talk to some very friendly/ helpful guys at an East Palestine motorcycle repair shop. They told me to pick up a tube of 2-part e-poxy FOR PLASTIC,,, 'Devcon Plastic Welder'.
3,500psi,,, & drill & TAP capabilities!! $5!!
This stuff dried hard as a nail in 12 hrs.
I glued a SS washer on each side of the broken plastic-threaded 'NUT' part, and gobbed up the outside of the break.
I had to tap out the threads after it completely dried but this repaired part is now 10x better than factory!!!
The old Merc 402 is up-and-running!
Thanks Again


----------



## Dan Hoffmann (Jun 16, 2017)

So I think I broke the stop screw off my '87 35hp throttle cam like you did. I'm going to try to the plastic welder fix like you did. Did you remove the cam from the motor do do the fix?

Mine is broken in a way that the threading in the plastic is still on the main body of the cam, but the little plastic "band" that surrounds the outside half of the screw is what broke off. So I'm not sure if I should just put the screw on the remaining threading and glue it like that, or try to tap it like you did. I'm just not sure how to tap into the existing thread. 

I'd appreciate any more info you might be able to throw me about how you did the fix. Thanks!


----------



## Dan Hoffmann (Jun 16, 2017)

One other question, the boat runs fine without this screw in place, but I'm missing the last 1000rpms and if I throttle up too far the throttle lever will slide behind the cam and get stuck in that position. Does that screw push the throttle lever the rest of the way to get WOT?


----------

